# weakness



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

i recently bought some pigeons and the eight cocks are fine and bouncy and displaying all 
but 1 who is lethargic he is eating ok but dosent seem to healthy do you think this is brought on by the stress of moving to my loft and what can i do about it ???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

They can get a little stressed being moved from one place to another, and droppings can be a bit off, but they would usually be fine within a day or so.

If he seems unwell, maybe best to take him in or otherwise isolate him to keep check on him.

Does he fly to a perch or just hang out on the floor?
Does he sit around looking fluffed up and sleepy?
Can you tell what his poops are like?
Is his mouth clean and pink?
Does he feel particularly light or appear thin (maybe weigh him)?
Any sign of watery eyes or any nasal discharge?

If you can give us a better idea of how he appears, maybe we can suggest some possibilities.

John


----------



## chico (Dec 21, 2008)

chico here 
the pigeon eats flies to perch his mouth is clear his poops are soft but not runny
but he sits on his perch all fluffed up and appears to be sleeping eyes have no visible sign of discharge i have had him since dec 7 he eats slower than the rest but gets a full crop
but dosn;t seem to have enough body wieght


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You might want to have a fecal done to check for worms too.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he is doing most of the right things, has no other symptoms but this lethargy and being underweight, then it could well be that he needs worming.

You could do as Terry suggests - and getting a fecal sample analysed could show up a different problem. 

Alternatively, you could give him a wormer first and be able, probably, to see if he expels any worms but certainly see if he shows improvement. If he does not improve, the you still have the option of getting a sample tested. A vet should be able to arrange to get a fresh sample analysed.

If you have no pigeon supply store around, and are not attached to a pigeon racing club (for possible practical help), then you could order a wormer online. In the USA you have Foy's and Siegel's among others. In the UK there is Boddy & Ridewood. To dose one bird, tablet form is probably better. Only non-prescription one I know of is 'Avicas' as it is in the Boddy & Ridewood UK catalog, but not used it myself.

John


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

chico said:


> chico here
> the pigeon eats flies to perch his mouth is clear his poops are soft but not runny
> but he sits on his perch all fluffed up and appears to be sleeping eyes have no visible sign of discharge i have had him since dec 7 he eats slower than the rest but gets a full crop
> but dosn;t seem to have enough body wieght


99% chance of Worms. Best bet, worming the whole flock. Any poultry wormer will do.


----------



## ananth (Oct 9, 2009)

i have the same problem with my pigeon what to do ,prescribe some medicine available in india as well


----------

